# It downloaded without my knowledge ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I use Firefox to browse; and while I was away from the PC, "Video DownloadHelper 5.1" downloaded. This concerns me that it occurred without my knowing it was going to. Is it harmful? If so, how do I get rid of it. If not, what good is it?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

No it is not harmful and it is for Firefox in that it helps you view youtube better.. You sure can uninstall it if you want but it is a helper for Firefox to view on line videos.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Doesn't foxfire have a setting to allow you to choose whether you want automated downloads or not?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> I use Firefox to browse; and while I was away from the PC, "Video DownloadHelper 5.1" downloaded. This concerns me that it occurred without my knowing it was going to. Is it harmful? If so, how do I get rid of it. If not, what good is it?


i have a suspicion that it wasn't Firefox that initiated the download. More likely it was triggered by a website or downloaded along with something else. You should have been prompted to install it. You probably agreed to that without realizing it when you installed something else.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have not "installed" anything in months; so it was not something I did. Apparently it was "automatically" done by Firefox, which is what baffled me. Oh, I did go over to Youtube and tried to download another episode of "RawHide"; but that attempt did not work right; so I clicked on an icon at the top and I'm guessing that is what I did without realizing it. Thanks for letting me know I could have done it without realizing it. 

I don't know if Firefox has that option or not; however, I never but never allow "automatic" downloads of anything except Windows and Microsoft.

Real glad to know this download is not malicious. Thanks


----------

